# How to prepare?



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

I am currently in 11th grade and want to apply to med-school in Pakistan. Since im graduating in june 2007...i have some time to prepare myself for medschool. I will go to Pakistan right after graduation. Any suggestions on what steps I should take? Or what classes I should take(in 12th grade) that will help me and look good on my diploma. Basically, if there is anyting I can do to increase my chances in getting into med-school in pakistan plz let me know. Also if there any steps i can start taking now for admissions...


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey I'm in 11th grade too, and graduating this year! I want to try to get into a med school in Pakistan, and I have the same question as Sadaf if anyone could please reply soon! I'm planning on taking an Anatomy/Physiology course at a local college. For the entry exam, what subject is good to review, etc?


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

hi guys,
ive been so busy lately with school activities and way too many classes this semester. 

A way to prepare?
Well Ive found it useful to buy those Kaplan MCAT booklets at barnes and nobles. I study a question per day. It is very helpful. Try a problem a day and also register for the Kaplan MCAT Class your sophmore year of college before you take your MCATS your Junior year.
Its hard, since classes get in the way, i know...but try it, it will be very helpful and make it easier for you in the long run.

=)

ps: also make use of the free resources offered; like your professors office hours, and tutors in the learning centers. that is what they are there for. to help you!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree, Kaplan is the way to go. Princeton Review books help too, but they're better just for practice, whereas Kaplan covers reviews better in my opinion.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

im in yr 12 my self and have JUST found out bout the demands of medicine...the main u have to have is a soicial life. For example, ur bst off sitting in a surgery or helping in an old peoples home or something like that-u have to show how keen u are. i asked my careers adviser and she said u cant jst go in a uni and say, "i have my grades-can i get in", coz everyone who applies will have the same grades-u have to b different...u have the time now....DO SOMETHING....ur not going to have too much time in ur a levels to do something....it'll b too late...try to find a work placement somewhere...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

grades aren't enuf...u need experience and LOTS OF IT!!!! im in my first year of sixth form and an anotha yr left so i've been reading up about it aswell...u need to show that u have a social life and that ur not a bookworm...u need to show that u can hanlde the workload and that u are well organised and get on with ALL SORTS OF PEOPLE...afterall...all of ur pateints are gonna be from all walks of life too..

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

a question a day should help get you well prepared for the 2043 MCAT exam.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Sadaf said:


> I am currently in 11th grade and want to apply to med-school in Pakistan. Since im graduating in june 2007...i have some time to prepare myself for medschool. I will go to Pakistan right after graduation. Any suggestions on what steps I should take? Or what classes I should take(in 12th grade) that will help me and look good on my diploma. Basically, if there is anyting I can do to increase my chances in getting into med-school in pakistan plz let me know. Also if there any steps i can start taking now for admissions...


seriously, getting into pakistani med school for genuine foreign candidates is simple. even if u flunk the entrance exam, its not really a problem. u will get in on a higher priced seat! if u do well on the entrance exam, then u should not foward ur application as a foriegn student but should apply for a local seat. local seat costs 500 USD per annum, and the foriegn wil cost u 10000 USD per annum, theres quite a difference. try the local seat. now, how to do well in entrance exam. 

brush up on your algebra and basic maths. read through your highschool science books. use the net to find out about pak studies n islamiat. depending on which uni u go to, paki studies is included in the entrance exam. it will be mcq format. main thing is not to take the entrance procedure seriously. i know many rich paki kidz who are on mbbs 1st yr programms after achieving below 600 points in fsc. equivalent to ccd in a level in england! pretty low!!! 

now u must though b4 going to pakistan read or at leat skim through the following books: bd chaurasia upper limb and lower limb. faiq ahmeds biochemistry. firdauses physiology book. 

if u have a grip on these three books b4 u enter the college, n do not get fooled by the over ambitious (basically lying) professors who tell u to read guyton, grays, snell, harper lippincott etc. the end exam will DEFINITELY come from these three books. u may even get the top rank if your rep is good and with the headstart u now have - not kidding. 

this has been the guide to entering the pakistani med school system, go for it homez, drop bombz.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

gosh...u make it sound so simple....but thanks....coz ive read about the entry tests for aga khan and other unis' in karachi....but they dont ACTUALLY specify what the test includes....NOW I kinda KNOW WOT TO EXPECT!#wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

awaiseali said:


> seriously, getting into pakistani med school for genuine foreign candidates is simple. even if u flunk the entrance exam, its not really a problem. u will get in on a higher priced seat! if u do well on the entrance exam, then u should not foward ur application as a foriegn student but should apply for a local seat. local seat costs 500 USD per annum, and the foriegn wil cost u 10000 USD per annum, theres quite a difference. try the local seat.


be careful about this...it varies for different schools. The competition is increasing every year and many schools actually depend on your scores. Don't go into the entrance test with the mindset that it isn't important. For more info about entrance tests and find out how others are studying read the following thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/280-any1-going-apply-mbbs-year-2007-a.html

entering on a local seat is a lot cheaper than paying foreign fees. but just a warning...if the local students find out that you took a local seat they may hold it against you



awaiseali said:


> now u must though b4 going to pakistan read or at leat skim through the following books: bd chaurasia upper limb and lower limb. faiq ahmeds biochemistry. firdauses physiology book.
> 
> if u have a grip on these three books b4 u enter the college, n do not get fooled by the over ambitious (basically lying) professors who tell u to read guyton, grays, snell, harper lippincott etc. the end exam will DEFINITELY come from these three books. u may even get the top rank if your rep is good and with the headstart u now have - not kidding.


Different schools follow different books. make sure to ask other students which books they're reading from (although be careful in that they might not always be willing to tell you the truth).


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

awaiseali said:


> seriously, getting into pakistani med school for genuine foreign candidates is simple. even if u flunk the entrance exam, its not really a problem. u will get in on a higher priced seat! if u do well on the entrance exam, then u should not foward ur application as a foriegn student but should apply for a local seat. local seat costs 500 USD per annum, and the foriegn wil cost u 10000 USD per annum, theres quite a difference. try the local seat. now, how to do well in entrance exam.


I am sorry if I sound stupid but how do you go about changing ur status from a foreign student to a local? do you take the entry test before applying? how does the process work? and arent entry exams required only for private schools?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

awaiseali is an idiot  He doesn't really know what he's talking about and was banned from this site a long time ago.


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> awaiseali is an idiot  He doesn't really know what he's talking about and was banned from this site a long time ago.


 
Oh okay. I did hear something about giving the entrance exam if IBCC doesnt give you the marks that you want but I didn't know if it was true.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, if you don't get an IBCC score of more than 660, then you're ineligible for medical school in Pakistan, period.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

will IBCC give u a score for pre-med if you haven't taken physics 12. Do we simply attach our university transcript? Do they look for any other physics course[in uni transcript] or do they look for a a course which is equivalent to grade 12 physics.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

For the medical colleges that require either SAT II scores or IBBC equivalence, if you get accepted based on your SAT II scores, do you still need to get the equivalence?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you always need an equivalence score as far as I know otherwise PMDC will not allow you admission, and they're much higher up than any med school.

And yes, if you didn't take physics in high school then your college physics grade will be counted.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Rizwan is right -- you need an IBCC Equivalence Certificate to get into any medical college in Pakistan if you have a foreign transcript.

People, please read the FAQs first!


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I have another question. I live in BC,Canada and it is the only province which requires students to take provincial exams. All other provinces, such as Ontario do not require their students to take a provincial exams, they simply have finals given by their school.

So my transcript has two grades for each subject, one which is my final mark including the final given by the school, and then another mark which includes the provincial exam.

When or if I sent my transcript to IBCC will they look at my provincial marks or not? Also, if you apply as an overseas pakistan then do u have to give an enterance exam?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know and it doesn't really matter anyway, they'll know what to do.

No you don't have to give an entrance test.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

hey,can anyone please tell me which academy should i join for entry test??? which is the best ??


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

STAR and KIPS both are equally good but I would recommend STAR although 

kipsians take majority positions but if u want to consider all factors from studying 

enviornment to comittment for course completion then STAR is the best one.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

okay thanx and i've heard that punjab college also do well in entry test preparation..do you have any idea about punjab college???


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

i would personally prefer KIPS ,
I prepared from KIPS this time and got 920,
Though seating arangments and and stuff was not really upto mark,But their test system is extremely good.Teachers are good and experienced as well.

Punjab college ,well,few friends of mine prepared from there (Punjab College Gujranwala) and according to them it was okay.
Teachers are mostly abducted from KIPS by offering them better salary packages.Tests are conducted regularly but they ain't have the experience of KIPS.
KIPS have a panel of teachers who monitor and prepare tests and as the pattern has changed.So KIPS would be a better option due to their Experienced test makers.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with you man but I just forget about Punjab college . .

Yeah ! It is the best emerging acadmey for entry test . . a majority of 

toppers in MCAT were from Punjab College this time.

I would personally recommend Punjab College only !


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Both MCAT and NUST Toppers were from KIPS this time,
NUST topper was my Akadmy fellow and he secured 1010 in MCAT as well.
Out of 24 ,who crossed 1000 IN MCAT,
23 were from KIPS ...
1 was from punjab college,
Infact that one guy prepared from Both KIPS and Punjab college.....


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

I also did hear A LOT about this ''KIPS'' academy for test preparations, and i joined it this year for my mcat prep, BELIEVE ME, Its a TOTAL waste of time and money. In my Opinion, KIPS academy only works only for Fsc Students and trains these Fsc kids to heights.
I speak from personal experience and i'll tell you, it isnt any good for A level students; Not even a bit! Total waste of time! Seriously. It's better if you sit at home, use your time wisely and go through the Cambridge A level books for chemistry, biology and Phys.

Again, this is JUST an opinion.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

well,i am a F.Sc student part2..and as 2011 entry test will be conducted right after two or three days of exams so many academy and punjab college are offering for entrance preparation..the commencement of classes is from january in star and punjab college,whereas that of kips is from 12th of december perhaps..so i was just collecting information from my seniors that which should be the best,some said star and some said punjab college..now i am too much confused that which one should i join..and my marks in F.Sc part one are not so much 407#sad
i am very tensed.so i have to score much in entrance..that's why tell me the bestest academy..thanks.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Who told you MCAT will be after 2,3 days of Xams? 

Ur getting worried is all-right because everbody should be concerned about MCAT 2011 as its going to have 50% weightage according to 50,40,10 formulae . . 
I confirmed this from UHS !
anyhow I would sincerely advise U PUNJAB COLLEGE . . if U r a punjabian then no worries:!> U'll have to pay half compared with other acadmyz ! ! 
though money doesnt matters but u'll be having quality preparation from experienced faculty of punab college InshaAllah.! 
moreover I confirmed from KIPS> they r having weekend session from december, regular session will be starting in January like others ! 
In end; choice is Urz :> GUD LUK:happy:.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah i am a punjabian!!!
hey are you sure about that 50 40 10 criteria!! have you confirmed that recently?? i saw at uhs website it was 70 30 again!! and a.levels books were also recommended and this time aptitude test is also going to be included.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Next year 50-40-10 Merit formula will be used.
Source:Punjab?€™s admission rules rejected – The Express Tribune

There was another article as well in which the VC of UHS announced that the Next year entry test will be conducted right after the fsc Exams,but i couldn't find that article right now,press conference was held on 12th Nov i guess.
Exams include practicals as wells so most probably entry test will take place in 
july next year as well.
Best of lcuk.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas91 said:


> & Yeah ! U didnt answer;
> Who told you MCAT will be after 2,3 days of Xams?
> UHS entry test head said somwhat same . .
> but r u sure about it ? ?


 no,i am not sure my sir said me so..



mubashir888 said:


> Next year 50-40-10 Merit formula will be used.
> Source:Punjab?s admission rules rejected ? The Express Tribune
> 
> There was another article as well in which the VC of UHS announced that the Next year entry test will be conducted right after the fsc Exams,but i couldn't find that article right now,press conference was held on 12th Nov i guess.
> ...


 thanks alot!!!!!!!!!! #grin


----------



## aroosa (Dec 22, 2010)

i m cnfused guyx...though A-level buks r recommended buh da pattern is fsc ratta except aptitude...??nd cn u plz tell me which is better KIPS or punjab clg


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

If U r Alevlz student den KIPS would have got a better preparation plan for U ! 
also ask som1 having Xperience in STAR and Yeah ! UNIQUE also starting their sessions dis time . . It myt be as good as their FSC preparation.

As for ratta system is concerned; Yeah! It was uptil 2010 but if U have gone through 2011 syllabus > U must realize change . . It has got a blend of both FSC & Alevlz . . moreover dont simply rely on sample paper.

I think recommending both alvlz and fsc books, is for making MCAT to be totally different in 2011 from last 12 years.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

I am also going to repeat mcat this year!!
PUNJAB COLLEGE had started their classes for mcat preparation??
Last year they started their classes but this year ......????

Had Punjab college started their mcat classes for outsiders???
I guess this year they are going to prepare their students for mcat in their regular classes of fsc,like additional things of a level books with their daily routine course!!


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Punjab college commencing sunday session from 2nd January . .
they saying; regular classes will be starting right after punjabians get free from college. 
most probably same will be applicable for outsiders, but better contact them.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you!!!#happy 



mubashir888 said:


> Both MCAT and NUST Toppers were from KIPS this time,
> NUST topper was my Akadmy fellow and he secured 1010 in MCAT as well.
> Out of 24 ,who crossed 1000 IN MCAT,
> 23 were from KIPS ...
> ...


But this year average result of punjab college was better than kips i mean no. of students who got admission in medical colleges!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Everyone please read the forum rules or some of your posts may be deleted. You can find the link in my signature. Thanks.
*


----------

